

Siri hearts Ron Paul - kshatrea
http://redalertpolitics.com/2013/11/18/siri-hearts-ron-paul/

======
err4nt
Canadian here and asking Siri the same question takes me to the WikiPedia page
for Ideology :/

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ideology](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ideology)

Canadians <3 Ron Paul, he has been the only relatable candidate in recent
elections we can see from the outside that just discusses things directly
without weaselling out of things. I wish more politicians (of all
perspectives) followed his example.

